# Topics > Mixed reality > Augmented reality >  MV4D technology, moving beyond static 3D models into dynamic 4D immersive experiences, Mantis Vision Ltd., Petach Tikva, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - Mantis Vision Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Mantis Vision MV4D Technology. 3D, Coming to a Mobile Device Near You.

Published on Jun 5, 2014




> A glimpse into our vision of a world where Mantis Vision MV4D technology meets mobile devices, as they go beyond 3D into 4D (motion video). It's a new dimension in creativity, and the possibilities are endless.
> 
> Mantis Vision MV4D technologies will enable exciting new mobile apps, use-cases and content creation possibilities.
> 
> Here are just some of the applications that 4D mobile devices can enable.
> 
> 3D Content Creation. Seamlessly capture moments with a 3D camera, and transform them into unique memories with advanced professional editing and animation techniques, all with just your mobile device.
> 
> 3D Mobile Experiences.Re-live the moment, again and again. With 3D, you creation comes alive. Change camera paths and viewing perspectives, again and again. Focus and re-focus on specific objects or moments. Share the endless possibilities so that the moment lives on.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "After Catching Google’s Eye, Mantis Vision Bags $12.5M From Qualcomm, Samsung And Others For Its Mobile 3D"

by Natasha Lomas 
June 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Mantis Vision MV4D 3D engine in Google Project Tango 

Published on Dec 12, 2014




> This is possibly the future of Android. Mantis Vision shows their amazing technology creating 3D from from cameras with infrared beam/sensors in real-time using the Nvidia Tegra K1 powered Project Tango based tablet as Google's development platform. Mantis Vision is changing the way the world creates, uses, and experiences in 3D. Mantis Vision provides the 3D sensing platform, consisting of flash projector hardware components and Mantis Vision’s core MV4D technology which includes structured light-based depth sensing algorithms, bringing this amazing technology to the mass market. Through Project Tango, can be used for indoor navigation, augmented reality, indoor position estimation and more.

----------

